# Rescued a Boxer



## Vinniesmom (Dec 20, 2019)

Hi everyone,

it’s almost been 2 years since I adopted my sweet boy from an a foster family. He is a boxer mix. When I first met him he was a very shy boy, but didn’t really have issues with people. He always got along with my families dogs and still does. However, when I moved him across the state to where I lived his behavior seemed to switch. He’s not aggressive towards people, but he barks and doesn’t understand people’s boundaries.
I took him to training, but he was more concerned about the other dogs in the room and didn’t do well in that environment. He was alwwye growling at the other dogs and their owners.

I worked with him and we’ve gotten to a point where he no longer barks at strangers, but he still acts a fool when around strange dogs especially if he sees them during a walk. I am moving from a small city where we went hiking and almost never ran into other dogs to a bigger city where seeing dogs will be a daily thing. That’s why I’m reaching out to see if anyone else has any kind of experience with dogs who are anxious around other dogs and how I should go about training & letting others know to be cautious when he’s on a walk.

Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated! I am so nervous about his behavior because my family had to put down one of my childhood dogs because he had attacked my neighbors dogs when he had gotten out of our backyard. I would die if I had to go through any of that again.

Thank you for all the help!


----------

